# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games >  Quality of life enchantments, monster parts and produce, and others (seeking ideas)

## Fiery Diamond

So I found this cool thing that somebody made.  It's listed as a CYOA, but since it doesn't actually have a story, just a prompt, I like to think of it as a highly detailed novel seed.  I discovered it when I came across a story somebody posted on Royal Road that used it as the story's basis.  I think it's a great story starter, so I decided to use it myself (I like to write on fantasy stories as a hobby; I don't usually actually post them anywhere because I'm terrible about actually finishing them).

This is the Reddit post, and here are two better quality images of the thing (First half and Second half).

I'm having fun so far, but I'd like some ideas.  My main character chose Smithing, Alchemy, and Enchanting as his three skills and Carna as the city.  Herbs, Ores x2, Monster Produce and Monster Parts for the Supply.  Fire for the Blessing (for smithing and self-defense).  Warped Space, Automated, and Library.  And finally, Magic Fountain, Mana Well, and Artificer's Loupe.

Mainly, I'd like some help coming up with a variety of monster parts and monster produce so that I'm not using the same things over and over (as well as what they could be used for).  But also, I'd like my main character to do enchanting that's more than making magic items for adventurers.  So I'm also looking for quality of life enchantment ideas.  And, of course, if you have an nifty alchemy ideas, I'm all ears!

...And if you're interested, you can also share what choices you would have made!

Also also, this would make a nifty campaign idea for a non-combat focused game (so, not something like D&D), which is why I stuck it here, but if the mods think it should be moved to Banter or Media, go right ahead and do so.

----------


## Quertus

Well, isnt that something? The would-be shopkeep gets 5 deliveries, 3 crafts, 1 specialty/blessing, 3 shop upgrades, and 3 special items?

So, Ive gotta admit, I would probably game this hard. That is, I think I would most enjoy eggs and breeder, or anything magical, and could probably earn enough money to make a living just by selling pink vouchers (let alone eggs I didnt care about, or actual magical wares).

So, offhand, Id choose Ribe (city and nature and water beat out Dewford) monster eggs, relics x2, monster parts x2 breeder, Spellcraft, and enchanting (even though being an artist would be so sweet)  arcane (but sun is so good, especially IMO for a breeder)  Library, assistant, deluxe shop (think floating furniture)  pink vouchers, mana well, artificers loop (no ancient grimoire - I may have to do without, or hope to acquire such to add to the library someday).

This makes a few assumptions, like that the pink vouchers work for other people, that the assistant is loyal and immortal / replaced, etc.

I would mostly just make things for my own amusement, occasionally creating a custom request, or being shocked when someone actually wants a tooth that generates bubblegum, a straw of minor elemental command, or a comb that removes bubblegum from hair. Eventually, Id hopefully be known for selling trained beasts, regretting that I didnt take skills to improve that (and glad that I didnt take amorous heart?). Immortality would be a definite goal, although preferably not the Cursed forms Jack Sparrow kept encountering.

EDIT: my better moves might look like, We sent the Necronomicon. Youre telling me that they cut up the pages to use to make permanent shikigami of the creatures whose eggs never hatched?

Id like to have the bumbling shape-changing Wizard vibe from a certain short story I once read, but that would be another character.

For your actual question, it seems Monster Parts would be best approached by picking a monster, listing its powers, then assigning a part for each power.

So, lets look at Dragons as an example. The text says that their scales power their resistance. Fair enough. Their ability to ignore conventional physics is probably in their wings, their breath weapon could be their teeth, and a certain novel series insists that their blood and heartstrings are apparently good components to use, too.

Alternately, you could just write 2 big tables of creatures and parts, and roll up Dragon tears, nymph knuckle bones, Ogre horn, pixie foreskin, hydra hair, succubus pelvis, ooze fingernail clippings, Roc amniotic fluid, Treant eggshell, Mandrake skull, Vampire heartstrings, Medusa tooth, Phase spider bonemeal, Troll jerky, electric rodent eye.

Granted, a lot of things, from feathers to hair/fur to eggs to milk, are likely supposed to be in a different category

----------


## NichG

> So I found this cool thing that somebody made.  It's listed as a CYOA, but since it doesn't actually have a story, just a prompt, I like to think of it as a highly detailed novel seed.  I discovered it when I came across a story somebody posted on Royal Road that used it as the story's basis.  I think it's a great story starter, so I decided to use it myself (I like to write on fantasy stories as a hobby; I don't usually actually post them anywhere because I'm terrible about actually finishing them).
> 
> This is the Reddit post, and here are two better quality images of the thing (First half and Second half).
> 
> I'm having fun so far, but I'd like some ideas.  My main character chose Smithing, Alchemy, and Enchanting as his three skills and Carna as the city.  Herbs, Ores x2, Monster Produce and Monster Parts for the Supply.  Fire for the Blessing (for smithing and self-defense).  Warped Space, Automated, and Library.  And finally, Magic Fountain, Mana Well, and Artificer's Loupe.
> 
> Mainly, I'd like some help coming up with a variety of monster parts and monster produce so that I'm not using the same things over and over (as well as what they could be used for).  But also, I'd like my main character to do enchanting that's more than making magic items for adventurers.  So I'm also looking for quality of life enchantment ideas.  And, of course, if you have an nifty alchemy ideas, I'm all ears!
> 
> ...And if you're interested, you can also share what choices you would have made!
> ...


QoL enchants:

- Tools that control smells - prevents bad smells from trash or the outside, pots that keep in good smells but allow vapors out so that when you cook soups and stuff it stays more aromatic than should be otherwise possible when you concentrate it, scent enhancers for investigative work. Also important for an alchemist...
- A stove that immediately brings pots and pans up to temperature when they're placed on it, and brings them and their contents down to warm but not injuriously so the moment they're removed. Absolutely precise temperature control for cooking, or for chemistry
- Tools (gloves?) to enhance grip and release on command, allowing heavy stones to be moved with less risk of dropping them or injury, ropes to be held without slipping or rope burn. No worries about dropping a flask of impact-sensitive explosive you're experimenting with by accident.
- A device that slows down the movement of air in its vicinity - basically not so much that the air becomes stagnant, but enough that gusts of wind can't knock things over or blow things around.
- A pillow that regulates someone's sleep schedule - no insomnia when they wish to sleep, they wake up refreshed as if just at the end of a REM cycle no matter when they have to wake
- Boots which absorb the minor sensations of soreness associated with long walks or hikes or other similar exertions from the wearer, while allowing through actual pain from injury above and beyond the norm.
- Goggles or glasses that cause things to illuminate in the wearer's vision as they approach perfect alignment - allowing someone to do things like freehand the alignment of wooden beams in construction projects or the placement of fixtures on a house.
- Tablets that immediately clear a flavor from someone's mouth, whatever it might be. Instant relief from overly spicy food, excessively bitter or sour things, etc. A perfect palette cleanser.
- Hand tools that learn a movement from someone who manipulates them, and then repeat that movement indefinitely until stopped. Self-grinding mortar and pestle, self-stirring pot, etc.
- A powder that can be sprinkled on soil to render it completely impermeable to water for the creation of artificial water features. A powder that can be sprinkled on soil to aerate it over the course of an hour or so, as if freshly tilled.
- A cap that increases the ability of the person who wears it to remember the events of the day or details of things they were studying. Doesn't make someone smarter directly, but it does both improve the quality and vividness of memory and the ability to find those memories when you need them. Wearing the cap constantly may lead to personality shifts though.
- A metal pole that, when planted in the ground, prevents roots from growing within some distance of it.
- A brick that absorbs heat from fires or other sources but remains cold, and can later be triggered to release that trapped heat slowly at the temperature it would have risen to if it had been a normal brick.
- A jar that accelerates fermentation - faster breads, wines, pickles, etc.

----------


## Fiery Diamond

Just knowing what I know of you from these forums, I can totally see you with the choices you said, Quertus.  And thank you for your response!

And wow, these are some really neat ideas, NichG!  Thank you!

----------


## Quertus

> My main character chose Smithing, Alchemy, and Enchanting as his three skills and Carna as the city.  Herbs, Ores x2, Monster Produce and Monster Parts for the Supply.  Fire for the Blessing (for smithing and self-defense).  Warped Space, Automated, and Library.  And finally, Magic Fountain, Mana Well, and Artificer's Loupe.
> 
> Mainly, I'd like some help coming up with a variety of monster parts and monster produce so that I'm not using the same things over and over (as well as what they could be used for).
> 
> But also, I'd like my main character to do enchanting that's more than making magic items for adventurers.  So I'm also looking for quality of life enchantment ideas.  And, of course, if you have an nifty alchemy ideas, I'm all ears!


So, I previously gave you some monster part generation theories - not fully actionable algorithms, just the ideas from which to build your own. Now onto the hard part: QoL enchantments.

The short answer is how?

Spellcraft says you use it to  research to customize spells to your liking, or fundamentally make a spell with a brand new effect. Without Spellcraft, it looks like youre limited to whatever spells are among those in the grimoire set in your library, and using them to do what theyre designed to do.

So it doesnt do any good to suggest you make self-repairing clothes or everfull bowl of nuts if you dont happen to start the game with the appropriate spells.

Instead, youre playing a game of extemporaneous creativity: given these particular spells (and these random materials), what (QoL) items can I create?.

Now, if you get lucky with your starting spells, maybe youll earn enough money to convince a Wizard with Spellcraft to build you some custom spells for your QoL enchantments. Problem is, youre in Carna, which lacks the Ribe encourages new businesses line. Further, even if we were in the same world, and it was safe to ship scrolls via my magic rubber-band planes, my frivolous Wizard in Ribe wouldnt be likely to ship any spells to Carna which had possible combat applications. My name would be on my spells, and my name means something, Dagnabbit! (Also, other than keeping my name on my spells, Id probably want a cut of your profits, and NDA-style legalese that might be off-putting to some.)

Now, if your character seemed long-term serious about making noncombat, QoL items, my character might share some of their ideas / successes (depending on if theyre built or planned).

One of the grandest (that Ive had characters make in actual games) is a body contents stabilizer. It makes sure your body has exactly what it needs. Ring of Sustenance? Check. But its so much more. Immunity to Poison, Disease, and Infection. Helm of Underwater Breathing (keeps your blood oxygenated). No-sell radiation. It even stabilizes chemical imbalances (which, among other things, makes sleep obsolete (in most worlds)). With ectoplasmic augments (which no existing model has yet), it could even prevent possession.

A grand project that I havent implemented before is a growing, sum of its parts enchantment. It starts with eyes (to see), and a brain (to record). Add in <something> (feathers? Paper airplanes? Floating arrows?) to point out misplaced objects. Finally, add hands, to craft and repair and such. Its a community-scale QoL enhancement with only a touch of Big Brother is watching.

For smaller scale, perhaps a love- and loadstone-based wand/rod that causes the things you dislike (like dirt) to be repelled from things you like (like your clothes). Unfortunately, its very subjective, and so not great for keeping your children clean. One unfortunate test subject found themselves naked, and covered in juice. The childs clothes _were_ saved from the stain, but their parents were nonetheless not impressed.

But the most useful (IMO) single simple item is morphic matter. Or, as an alternate implementation, 5 lbs of Dream. Simply put, the mass of the object is set, but the form is not. Need a rope? Umbrella? Snow shoes? Fishing lures? Screwdriver? Glock? Whatever you imagine, it is. Hmmm is that basically shape sand, just with different limitations?

Rather than enchanting individual animated items, instead, Create an animation center, that animates objects at the subconscious will of the user(s). It sweeps, it mops, it fixes dinner _and_ washes the dishes. It even crafts shoes while you sleep. Really high on the QoL scale, IMO, and requires little more than simple telekinesis to create.

----------

